# JD loader



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

A JD loader with forks I am using on a job installing a 28" HDPE waterline.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07063.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07095.jpg


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, we love pictures. Good looking unit also.


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the lift capacity? Looks like that would be a nice piece of equipment to operate.


----------

